# ROTP question



## fruitflavor (22 Mar 2010)

Hello i have a question regarding ROTP.
I've been reading up on the forces site, other websites, and forums but it seems like i must be attending RMC or other canadian universities to be eligible for ROTP program.
I was interested because i'm attending pharmacy school in US but if the above case is true, it seems as if i'm out of luck.
too bad because few of my friends are joining ROTC, which is equivlant of ROTP in US. 

thanks


----------



## AmmoTech90 (22 Mar 2010)

And your question is?


----------



## fruitflavor (22 Mar 2010)

is it possible to join ROTP while in american pharmacy school?


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Mar 2010)

Checking this site, I'm thinking no, you cannot.



> Regular Officer Training Plan (ROTP): Under the terms of the ROTP you will be enrolled in the Canadian Forces (Regular) and receive full subsidization at the Royal Military College of Canada (RMC), Campus Fort Saint-Jean *or an approved Canadian civilian university*. You will receive a salary, free tuition and mandatory books and upon graduation serve a period of obligatory service as a commissioned officer in the Regular Force;


----------



## gcclarke (22 Mar 2010)

I imagine that one could apply to join via ROTP and transfer to a Canadian university. I would hope that Pharmacy programs don't differ enough throughout North America that you'd have to re-do many (or any) courses.


----------



## macknightcr (22 Mar 2010)

It's true you cannot join ROTP and attend an American University.  I am living in Virginia right now and asked this very question because I wanted to stay close to home, but my desire to join the Forces overtook that emotion and now I will be attending RMC St. Jean in the Fall.  I hope you make the right decision for you, and you can also look at Direct Entry Officer after graduation.  

Good Luck!!


----------

